# HCC in Italy



## vivalour (Dec 8, 2007)

Has anyone stayed at the HCC property in Tuscany?  From the web site it looks like one of the leased places, linked with a Registry hotel. I have read some lukewarm reviews (non-HCC) and just wondered if anyone had a real-life take on it as a base for a summer trip to Italy?


----------



## WhiteSand (Dec 8, 2007)

My husband and I stayed there this fall.  We were in the 1 bedroom unit which was plenty for the 2 of us.  Good sized bedroom, dinig area, Living room and small kitchen. I assume the 2 bedroom is similar with an extra bedroom. It is nicely decorated and has everything you need.  There is a pool with a large patio with bar and restuarant adjacent. The restaurant is open air in the summer. The pool is nice and this area has a good view over the valley.  It is close to Cortona (10 minute drive) which is a quintessential Tuscan hill town--full of cobbled streets and alleys, good food, shopping...  That said you really need a car for this trip.  We had a great time driving around to various small tuscan towns (Siena, San Giminagno, Moltepulciano, Pienza, Arezzo, Cortona).  All of these are within an hour at the most and many are much closer.  We took the train to Florence which was very easy and the train station in Florence is centrally located so you don't need a car when you get there.  I would check the train schedule online prior to going as there are slow commuter trains and faster direct trains which are preferable if you are making a day trip.  Most days we would drive out to a town, have a great lunch--see  a museum or church in the town we were in, stop for coffee or gelato and drive back in the afternoon.  We usually bought wine, cheese, etc.. as we went so we had snacks in the unit.  Then we went to Cortona for dinner or cooked in, or at tat the Relais.  We had a great time doing this type of trip but it really depends on your interest in driving around and exploring on your own.  Not a lot of night life, which was fine for us.  Had it been summer, we would have sat by the pool for drinks.

The restaurant in the Relais is quite good--suprisingly so.  People were very nice and helpful at the Relais as well.  

We loved it!


----------



## vivalour (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks WS, for all the details of your trip!  Sounds very appealing for us as well, since we enjoy exploring on our own. 

Did you use HCC at all for help re car rental or travel info? Or did you just wing it and ask the locals? We are hoping to cut some time from research we usually do before trips into unknown territory.


----------



## WhiteSand (Dec 9, 2007)

HCC sent me a list of restaurants and information on Cortona.  HCC has a relationship with a concierge service specifically for Italy and you have access to 1 hr of free travel planning through that service. Additional hours are billed--but not too expensive as I recall. They can set up cooking classes, horse riding, wine tours, etc...  They can also help you plan additional days/nights in other cities if you decide to stretch the trip out with a few nights in Venice or Rome or elsewhere.  

We mostly did the planning on our own and sort of spontaneously, but in the summer months the tourist sites are busier and it would be worthwhile to plan out the trip a little and reserve tickets at some of the more popular museums/sites. This is particularly true in Florence where the lines in Summer can be long.  The concierge through HCC can help you, or there is a website which HCC can direct you to and you can book tickets for museums yourself in advance through that website.  

We used a Guidebook put out by National Geographic that I really liked as it had a little more in depth information on some of the art and history.  There are many books available and its personal preference as to format and length.

The people at the Relais were very helpful as well and had restaurant info for many towns.  Most people in the toursim/hospitality area speak enough English for the basic questions.

We flew into Bologna because we couldn't get seats on the flight into the Florence airport.  Florence would have been the closest airport.  I'd avoid Rome due to the traffic in Rome. I rented our car online though Orbitz and it was very easy.  I think it was a Thrifty car rental.  The car rental was in the terminal and the cars were right there as well.  Cars are smaller than in the US. 

They drive fast, but if you've ever driven on the East Coast in Boston or NY its not too different.  Once you get used to In most cities you have to park just outside the walls and walk in. So when driving you follow signs to the town and then signs for  Centro Storico which is the center of the city.  The signs say centro storico and have a target sign on them. That will get you close in toward the walls. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## vivalour (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you -- sounds great!  We were in Milan briefly last summer as part of a more extensive trip, and my husband is interested in exploring more of Italy. We didn't drive then, but I learned to drive in Montreal, which probably has the craziest drivers in North America (although NYC could be a very close competitor). The lang shouldn't be a big problem -- we already have French, Spanish and Latin -- same roots. Using the US$, we found the prices in Milan shockingly high for even basics in a grocery store, since the Euro has climbed so much in the past five years. Having a "home" base is very appealing, as is the help we could get from concierge and HCC. I will check out the National Geographic --good suggestion. Appreciate your help!


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 10, 2007)

*Too far out for my tastes*

If you have been to Italy a bunch of times then maybe you might want to be out in the HCC sticks, but it's not my choice for really seeing Florence, etc.  There are two major museums in Florence that alone would each take a day to see ... and throw in another day at least for seeing and experiencing the city and all it has to offer.  ER has 3 beauties right on the Arno ... oopps, guess you can't exchange to it like a TS.  

http://www.exclusiveresorts.com/#Florence_Italy


----------



## vivalour (Dec 10, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> If you have been to Italy a bunch of times then maybe you might want to be out in the HCC sticks, but it's not my choice for really seeing Florence, etc.  There are two major museums in Florence that alone would each take a day to see ... and throw in another day at least for seeing and experiencing the city and all it has to offer.  ER has 3 beauties right on the Arno ... oopps, guess you can't exchange to it like a TS.
> 
> http://www.exclusiveresorts.com/#Florence_Italy



Have been to Florence, Venice and Rome. Hope to return but can't do everything in one trip. Don't mind being "in the sticks." Could do without snarky comments!


----------



## DosMasCervesos (Dec 10, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> If you have been to Italy a bunch of times then maybe you might want to be out in the HCC sticks, but it's not my choice for really seeing Florence, etc...


We are exactly the opposite when it comes to seeing Europe. Nothing beats staying in the Italian or French countryside. The locals are great and it is quite an experience to go to the markets and stay outside the big cities. The cities, museums and cathedrals are incredible of course, but I can only handle a few days of that. The rest of the time you'll find us in the country side relaxing.

Matt


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 10, 2007)

vivalour said:


> ... Don't mind being "in the sticks." Could do without snarky comments!


 
Was just expressing my opinion, which is something most of us do on these boards. In no way was I being short tempered or irritable.   We may be neighbours, eh?

Lighten up vivalour, join TUG and have fun.


----------



## vivalour (Dec 10, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> Was just expressing my opinion, which is something most of us do on these boards. In no way was I being short tempered or irritable.   We may be neighbours, eh?
> 
> Lighten up vivalour, join TUG and have fun.



Don't think we're neighbours -- no spotty old dogs with maple leafs around here.


----------



## vivalour (Dec 10, 2007)

BTW, I have joined TUG -- sent my cheque out to the POB no. listed on the site but have no idea how long my "accreditation" will take, since I live up here in the sticks.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 10, 2007)

The switch from "guest" to 'member' can be a little complicated.  Read this thread for help.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57588

And let me be the first to welcome you as a member.  

Brian


----------



## vivalour (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you. :whoopie:


----------



## whatmough (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome, Vivalour!  Below is a copy of a review I wrote following my stay at the HCC villa near Cortona in April.  Have to disagree with Powershft, having been to Italy many times, if you stay in one one the big cities you are missing the essential spirit of the country.  Cortona is an ideal central location for daytrips throughout Tuscany and Umbria.  Hope the following is hepful:

We had a fabulous time in Tuscany! The accommodations were tastefully furnished, with an exceptional view of the valley. It was a picture postcard setting, overlooking the vineyards of the Val de Chiana. The grounds were beautiful, with flower gardens, a large pool to relax by, fountains, and a huge backyard with a patio, lawn chairs and a table. We had plenty of room for our party of three, plus an additional two guests who joined us for part of the time.

One of the many wonderful things about the accommodations was their central location near Cortona in Tuscany. We took many daytrips: Rome, Florence, Pisa (by train), Assisi, Spello and Dureta in Umbria and Siena, San Gimignano, Pienza, Arezzo and Cortona in Tuscany. We loved “climbing” through the many hill towns in Tuscany and Umbria. We also took wine tasting/culinary tours of the three main wines of Tuscany – Chianti Classico, Vino Nobili de Montepulciano, and Brunello de Montalcino. 

Our most exciting dinner was a wine dinner at the Villa, where we were invited as guests of Villa Petrischio’s owner. An elegant five-course dinner was prepared by the chef to accompany several fine wines produced in Cortona by a local winemaker. We also enjoyed two fine meals at the restaurant “Poggio de San Angelo,” located just a few minutes from the Villa, and a wonderful nine-course tasting menu at “La Grappolo Blu” – all great Tuscan food, especially the pastas. Chiana beef and gelato!

As always, High Country Club was a great help in giving us great advice on restaurants, car rentals, market days, internet locations, train schedules, etc. We also had access to a concierge for trip planning, which we did not need.

On a scale of 1 to 10, everything about this trip was off the scale! We were initially concerned about the weather – early April – but it turned out we had sunny and warm (70-80 degrees Fahrenheit) weather every single day! Next, we want to try some Colorado ski resorts to escape the hot summer heat in Arizona, and take in some fall colors in Stowe, VT. And after that, the Big Apple, Hawaii, La Costa – we have become great fans of High Country Club!


----------



## vivalour (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you -- your trip sounds wonderful --seems to me I read about it on the HCC web site as well. 

We have plenty of "action" at home, and can appreciate less hustle when we're trying to chill out. Besides being relaxing, staying outside the city gives you the chance to try some really good food. I did a countryside trip in France with some friends in a camper van once upon a time, and it was just amazing. Great food (moules marinieres -- yum) everywhere, and the people much less edgy than in the city (esp. Paris). And wine tastings are always fun on vacation, esp in a place like Italy. I will keep your post in our research file....


----------



## travelguy (Dec 11, 2007)

whatmough said:


> Welcome, Vivalour!  Below is a copy of a review I wrote following my stay at the HCC villa near Cortona in April.  Have to disagree with Powershft, having been to Italy many times, if you stay in one one the big cities you are missing the essential spirit of the country.  Cortona is an ideal central location for daytrips throughout Tuscany and Umbria.  Hope the following is hepful:
> 
> We had a fabulous time in Tuscany! The accommodations were tastefully furnished, with an exceptional view of the valley. It was a picture postcard setting, overlooking the vineyards of the Val de Chiana. The grounds were beautiful, with flower gardens, a large pool to relax by, fountains, and a huge backyard with a patio, lawn chairs and a table. We had plenty of room for our party of three, plus an additional two guests who joined us for part of the time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review!  We're trying to fit a 2 week trip to HCC Tuscany into the 2008 schedule!  It sounds like the perfect vacation location to me.


----------



## travelguy (Dec 11, 2007)

*Snarky!!*



vivalour said:


> Could do without snarky comments!



Snarky!! I love that word.

You gotta love P.S. for his "snarky" comments injected into most positive High Country Club threads.  I believe he's a good guy at heart that is edging closer to becoming a Destination Club member.


----------



## vivalour (Dec 11, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Snarky!! I love that word.
> 
> You gotta love P.S. for his "snarky" comments injected into most positive High Country Club threads.  I believe he's a good guy at heart that is edging closer to becoming a Destination Club member.



Nah, I think it's more fun for him to keep tugging our leg.


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 11, 2007)

> Snarky!! I love that word.


 
_"The adjective snarky is first recorded in 1906. It is from dialectal British snark, meaning 'to nag, find fault with', which is probably the same word as snark, snork, meaning 'to snort, snore'. (The likely connection is the derisive snorting sound of someone who is always finding fault.) Most dictionaries label snarky as "Chiefly British Slang." But for the last five or more years, it has become increasingly common in American publications, maybe ones infiltrated by British or Canadian writers and journalists."_



> I believe he's a good guy at heart that is edging closer to becoming a Destination Club member.


 
You might be surprised what the $1.10 dollar did a month ago!


----------



## saluki (Dec 11, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> You might be surprised what the $1.10 dollar did a month ago!




Hmmmm...time to update the signature maybe?


----------



## vivalour (Dec 12, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> _"The adjective snarky is first recorded in 1906. It is from dialectal British snark, meaning 'to nag, find fault with', which is probably the same word as snark, snork, meaning 'to snort, snore'. (The likely connection is the derisive snorting sound of someone who is always finding fault.) Most dictionaries label snarky as "Chiefly British Slang." But for the last five or more years, it has become increasingly common in American publications, maybe ones infiltrated by British or Canadian writers and journalists."_
> 
> 
> Residue of a Canadian journalism school still in the brain, eh?


----------



## vineyarder (Dec 12, 2007)

> "The adjective snarky is first recorded in 1906. It is from dialectal British snark, meaning 'to nag, find fault with', which is probably the same word as snark, snork, meaning 'to snort, snore'. (The likely connection is the derisive snorting sound of someone who is always finding fault.) Most dictionaries label snarky as "Chiefly British Slang." But for the last five or more years, it has become increasingly common in American publications, maybe ones infiltrated by British or Canadian writers and journalists."



I agree with *travelguy*; I love that word!


----------



## vivalour (Dec 12, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> I agree with *travelguy*; I love that word!



More murky meanings: I have a 50-year-old US dictionary that says snark is “a  blend of snake and shark”; “a nonsense creature invented by Lewis Carroll in his poem _The Hunting of the Snark _(1876). 

Ties in much better with "What to do when you're bored on the beach at a DC that is out in the sticks."


----------



## pwrshift (Dec 12, 2007)

vivalour said:


> "What to do when you're bored on the beach at a DC that is out in the sticks."


 
Isn't that an oxymoron?

Something like: Old News, airline food, current history, American English, clearly misunderstood, pretty ugly, crash landing, wise fool, military intelligence, etc.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 12, 2007)

You forgot about Jumbo Shrimp.


----------



## saluki (Dec 12, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron? Something like: Old News, airline food, current history, American English, clearly misunderstood, pretty ugly, crash landing, wise fool, military intelligence, etc.



Still not going to tell us what you did with that $1.10 Canadian dollar?


----------



## mamiecarter (Dec 14, 2007)

*If you are rolling in dough (Euros) try rural France next.*

LETS BE SNOBS!!! Lets ALL SNEER AT THE UNCULTURED!!! 

Seriously, lighten up and enjoy a good snarl.

After you have seen the cities and been to all the Museums twice go to the small towns. Tuscany is concentrated art lovers heaven. Also food for inebriated angels to leave heaven for.

Rural France can be as good and less crowded. Years ago I took books on French Romanesque sculpture and hit the churches from Burgundy south and then west to Toulouse and then up to Normandy, ate French country cooking, had a blast.

Reminds you that Marie de Medici consented to move to France and marry that uncouth king only on the condition that she took Rubens for her court painter and her own cook. French cooking really took off after she got there and they learned to paint as well.


----------

